# trouble introducing chick



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

So I have been posting on here about introducing my silkie chick to my buff orpington. It has been two weeks of the chick in a crate outside the pen. Adult chicken has been broody for 3 days. So I decided today to try the chick...who is 2 months old...in the pen with the adult....she proceeded to attack the chick. Are they ever going to be able to be together? Is the chick just too young? Any other ideas?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I wish I coul help you!:/ but I have the opposite! 

I have 4 2month old chicks & the other chickens are fine with them but idk when is the right time to put then in with the big girls?:/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the silkie is too young. They are going to peck though.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

taoga said:


> So I have been posting on here about introducing my silkie chick to my buff orpington. It has been two weeks of the chick in a crate outside the pen. Adult chicken has been broody for 3 days. So I decided today to try the chick...who is 2 months old...in the pen with the adult....she proceeded to attack the chick. Are they ever going to be able to be together? Is the chick just too young? Any other ideas?


Give them time. They're going to fight to establish a ranking anyway. Just babysit.


----------

